# Malthouse Tour



## Yob (27/9/12)

Im trying to sort out with a local(ish) malthouse to see if we can have a tour.

Anyone keen? Be good to get a rough number for when I talk to him on Monday (01.10.12)

Details to follow.


----------



## brettprevans (27/9/12)

Details my man. Which malthouse etc.


----------



## PhantomEasey (27/9/12)

Very keen if place and dates are convenient.


----------



## Yob (27/9/12)

BB in Burnley, Richmond.

Need to speak to a few people for approvals etc yet  

Yob


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/9/12)

keep me updated please, sounds cool


----------



## brettprevans (27/9/12)

Samples at then end of the tour could be interesting lol.


----------



## adolfofdez (27/9/12)

Great idea Yob!!

Count me in. I'll start the list to keep it organised:

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3- 

Cheers


----------



## DU99 (27/9/12)

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3- DU99 subject to date(Great Britain for drinks)


----------



## PhantomEasey (27/9/12)

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3 - DU99 subject to date
4 - PhantomEasey (subject to date)


----------



## luke_j (27/9/12)

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3 - DU99 subject to date
4 - PhantomEasey (subject to date)
5 - Luke_J (Royston afterwards?)


----------



## Charst (27/9/12)

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3 - DU99 subject to date
4 - PhantomEasey (subject to date)
5 - Luke_J (Royston afterwards?)
6 - Charst (Subject to date)


----------



## losp (27/9/12)

Sounds interesting. I'm in, subject to date/time.

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3 - DU99 subject to date
4 - PhantomEasey (subject to date)
5 - Luke_J (Royston afterwards?)
6 - Charst (Subject to date)
7 - Losp (Subject to date)


----------



## Yob (27/9/12)

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3 - DU99 subject to date
4 - PhantomEasey (subject to date)
5 - Luke_J (Royston afterwards?)
6 - Charst (Subject to date)
7 - Losp (Subject to date)
8 - CM2 - Subject to xxx
9 - DFT - Subject to xxx

:icon_cheers:


----------



## losp (4/10/12)

Any update to this?


----------



## going down a hill (4/10/12)

1 - Yob
2 - Adolfo
3 - DU99 subject to date
4 - PhantomEasey (subject to date)
5 - Luke_J (Royston afterwards?)
6 - Charst (Subject to date)
7 - Losp (Subject to date)
8 - CM2 - Subject to xxx
9 - DFT - Subject to xxx
10- Going down a hill (Subject to date)

Sounds great,
Cheers


----------



## Yob (4/10/12)

thanks for the reminder, expecting a phone call soonish.


----------



## stakka82 (4/10/12)

I'm interested, subject to date also.


----------



## Yob (4/10/12)

Right...

Just got off the phone the the very kind gentleman and details are to be firmed up subject to numbers and details generated here..

*Max Number will be 15 People.*

Date TBC dependant on interest here.

Time: Between 10am and 3.30pm (er.. notes dont say <_< but at this point I will assume Schoolday)

Location North Geelong  (Burnley shed we are looking into and will update when I speak to him next)

I guess it's one of those things where it's better suited to A) South Mexicans and B) People without work commitments. But if you commit to a half day off for a Malthouse tour it doesnt matter where...

I would still personally consider taking half a day off and doing it no matter what  (I can fit 4 others in my car)

Let me know what ya rekon fellas.

Yob


----------



## DU99 (4/10/12)

North Geelong sound's ok..the week of the 29thOct i am free


----------



## Wolfy (4/10/12)

Depending on day (and exact time) I'd be interested, and could drive people's from this side of the city.


----------



## Yob (4/10/12)

Lets just call something then..

DU99 has put forward the week of the 29 through 2nd so shall we say the Friday? (2nd November) 2:30 At the Malthouse (TBC of course)

Everyone likes a half day Fridays to take their wives to the doctor :lol:


----------



## losp (4/10/12)

I was hoping this was going to be on the weekend.
I may have to take a look at my ADO count to see if i can take one or half off. 
Days off for me around the spring carnival are precious.

losp


----------



## Wolfy (4/10/12)

Yob said:


> Lets just call something then..
> 
> DU99 has put forward the week of the 29 through 2nd so shall we say the Friday? (2nd November) 2:30 At the Malthouse (TBC of course)


Is there somewhere semi-decent to eat/drink in Geelong after the tour? Else we'd be traveling back in/through peak-hour traffic - which is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/10/12)

Unless the location is really important - I'd go to the Geelong plant. Much bigger, more modern and reflective of the equipment and techniques used these days. I mean, burnley isn't prehistoric or anything, but geelong is the main game and burnley is the sideshow for BB in this region. Nice guys at Burnley mind you.


----------



## DU99 (4/10/12)

Yob..i only suggested that week is because i am rostered off


----------



## Yob (5/10/12)

as good a week as any mate.. as is the way with these things, some dates suit some better than others and always will... these things rarely if ever suit everyone.

Personally I will make the time for it... seen a million brewery's never seen a malting house :beerbang: 

going to be a fair amount of :icon_drool2:


----------



## going down a hill (5/10/12)

I'm out if it's during a school day. No getting around that one.
Cheers all the same.


----------



## Yob (8/10/12)

Tentative confirmation form the Maltsters for Friday the 2nd November at 2:30pm (I said 10 people?)

Followed by a couple of beers and perhaps a some food


1: Yob (Confirmed)


----------



## luke_j (8/10/12)

I'm on leave the end of November (Awww yeah) so can slot in pretty easily with most dates.

1: Yob (Confirmed)
2: Luke (Confirmed)


----------



## PhantomEasey (8/10/12)

Sounds awesome yob, but I'm interstate then so I'ma going to have to bail. 

Best of luck for a great, interesting day to all who make it :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (8/10/12)

Just a Question..Geelong/Melbourne
1: Yob (Confirmed)
2: Luke (Confirmed) 
3: DU99 (Confirmed)


----------



## Yob (8/10/12)

Sorry mate, Taking Thistys advice Ive gone with the Geelong Plant which should have more on offer.

We have 2 drivers thus Far (Possibly 3) and will co-ordinate those sorts of things once numbers firm up. Can possibly pick you up on the way though?


----------



## DU99 (8/10/12)

thanks Yob.


----------



## adolfofdez (8/10/12)

Thanks for arranging the visit Yob!

1: Yob (Confirmed)
2: Luke (Confirmed) 
3: DU99 (Confirmed)
4: Adolfo (Confirmed)


----------



## Yob (17/10/12)

Bump for the mid weekers


----------



## DU99 (20/10/12)

still interested


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/12)

I dont know whats happening with work, so i cant commit as yet. Sorry yob.


----------



## Yob (23/10/12)

Leave approved :super: 

Great way to start a long weekend!!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Yob (24/10/12)

1: Yob (Confirmed)
2: Luke (Confirmed) 
3: DU99 (Confirmed)
4: Adolfo (Confirmed)
5: Chris (Confirmed)


----------



## Yob (29/10/12)

Confirmed with Kevin at Barret Burstons today that we will get the tour at* 2:30 Friday 2.11.12*

A big thanks to BB for going out of their way to allow us through the complex... I wonder if we can get a bag or 3 of freshly malted grains h34r: 

I will be departing St Kilda Road (Cnr Albert Road) at the latest at 1.30. for those who wish to Car Pool? 

Will shoot PM's to those on the list with my Phone Number. Gotta say, Im pretty freakin excited about it actually  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Charst (29/10/12)

Wish I could make it boys Enjoy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (29/10/12)

Yob...i would like some samples also


----------



## luke_j (2/11/12)

Awesome, awesome afternoon. Big thanks to Yob for organising/driving, and great to meet the other lads.


----------



## Yob (2/11/12)

if I had to use one word it would have to be Epic.




Big Thanks to Kevin Mitchell for taking the time for us. His knows every bolt in the joint :icon_cheers: 


The Cooling tower alone is a tower!!


Return Water From the malthouse then gets filtered/RO'd etc and re-used.


The steeping tanks 


scale doesnt do this justice


awww


Kilns


er.. conveyor somewhere


oh man!! 6billion grains.. give or take 


Yeah Baby


The spiral arms that make the purdy patterns

purdy 


The Scale of this is difficult to capture but the shot is through about a 100 hole


anyway.. direct fired kilns, these jets were huge.

That was astonishing h34r:


----------



## luke_j (2/11/12)

Yob said:


> View attachment 58224
> 
> Kilns



Upside down Miss Jane! (Bottom of steeping tanks?)



Yob said:


> View attachment 58225
> 
> er.. conveyor somewhere



I *think* that was from the steeping tanks to the germination shed.


----------



## Yob (2/11/12)

luke_j said:


> Upside down Miss Jane!
> I *think* that was from the steeping tanks to the germination shed.



Yes to both I think, corrected :lol: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (2/11/12)

thanks again Yob for the interesting tour.up to 320 tonnes of grain per batch :super:


----------



## going down a hill (2/11/12)

That looks incredible! I wish I came, my job can really get in the way of a good time occasionally.


----------



## brettprevans (2/11/12)

Fkn awsome.
Im spewing. I pretty much got told that with under a month left before i leave thr role i couldnt take any keave. Did fk all today cause no one was around and all my work is consultitive at the moment. So jelous of u boys.

Did u ask how much the jets cost? Get one of those bad boys fir ur kettel!!!


----------



## Yob (2/11/12)

1.3 mil per year or something like that :lol:


----------



## Mardoo (2/11/12)

WOW!!!! Awesome! Thanks so much for posting and totally freakin' bummed I missed it. I've been trying to get a malthouse tour for a couple years now. Thanks for the peek inside!


----------

